# Sad but very touching...



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Dogs 

http://www.woofipedia.com/articles/woof-watch-service-dog-walks-in-graduation-for-deceased-student


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

That is awesome.......I would loved to have seen that.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I was fine up until his Dad took the award , then i started to cry 
People in general , even the non animal people are starting to accept the bonds between humans and animals is much more then what they first thought.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

How beautiful...dogs are such wonderful creatures, it's simply amazing


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

my daughter just Graduated from College and there was a service dog there as well. He was a blind student, and it was just great to see them. That dog did not miss a class either.

Those dogs are wonderful for sure.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is Awesome.


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

how touching for sure!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

It was very touching. Dogs are just amazing creatures .
To me , that dog looks extremely sad and is missing his "dad" big time.


----------

